# Whos Grill is this?



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

can anyone tell me what gril this is?


----------



## Blkdragn (May 11, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> can anyone tell me what gril this is?


Thats a Lucino VZR grill.....same one I have on my 200......


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

what about the bumper? that looks nice, who makes that, looks like a cross between the gtr(erebuni) and stillen(new) bumper.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

How can I get that grill????? Do I have to search over seas for that one? GOD ITS AWSOME! lol.. 
-Travis


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Stillen makes the bumper and you can find the grill on ebay sometimes, if not there are group buys here that start up fot it also....


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i like the lucino grill, but it looks too much like the one on my 98 sentra, only without the middle emblem, and fatter walls....


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

www.liuspeedtuning.com has the grill. I don't think that's a stillen bumper, stillen's dosn't curve inward like that...

edit: took a closer look at stillen's and i think your right, the curve doesn't really show up in their pic.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah it is...I just know because his car is on Cardomain and on the members rides section here...


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

what kind of body kit does that green 200 have?????


----------



## Krunked21 (May 6, 2004)

*Type of body kit*



ryan7o7 said:


> what kind of body kit does that green 200 have?????



EXTERIOR WISE:
-STILLEN FRONT FASCIA
-STILLEN SIDE SKIRTS
-STILLEN REAR FASCIA
-NISSAN LUCINO (JAPAN MODEL) GRILLE


----------

